# Seachem Excel for BBA



## bodforce5 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
I have a problem with BBA (Black Beard Algae) and was wondering if Seachem Excel would help to get rid of it? 
I've tried a few other things and I know how difficult it can be to get rd of. I heard that Seachem Excel would possibly work. 

Also, I've heard that Siamese Algae eater would also be a good option. But are they 'compatible' with my platys?
Thoughts?


----------

